# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  الاتصالات السعودية ترفع أرباحها 8% وتوزع ملياري ريال

## eqtsadcom

قالت شركة الاتصالات السعودية إنها ستقوم بتوزيع أرباح على المساهمين بقيمة إجمالية ملياري ريال عن الربع الثاني من 2017.وبحسب بيان نشر على موقع السوق السعودية "تداول"، فإن حصة السهم ستكون ريالا واحدا، بنسبة توزيع من القيمة الاسمية للسهم 10%.
وستكون أحقية الأرباح للمساهمين المالكين لأسهم الاتصالات بنهاية تداول يوم الاثنين 31 يوليو الجاري، والمقيدين في سجل مساهمي الشركة لدى مركز إيداع الأوراق المالية "تداول" في نهاية ثاني يوم تداول يلي تاريخ الاستحقاق، على أن يكون تاريخ التوزيع 20 أغسطس المقبل.وسجلت شركة الإتصالات السعودية stc ارتفاعا في أرباحها الصافية بنسبة 7.95 بالمئة لتصل إلى 2.37 مليار ريال نهاية الربع الثاني من العام الحالي، مقارنة مع 2.2 مليار ريال نهاية الربع الثاني من 2016.وارجعت الشركة في بيان على موقع سوق الأسهم السعودية، سبب ارتفاع صافي الربح للربع الثاني بمبلغ 174 مليون ريال مقارنة بالربع المماثل من العام السابق بشكل رئيسي إلى ارتفاع اجمالي الايرادات والمصاريف الأخرى بمبلغ 484 مليون ريال خلال الربع الأول مقارنة بالربع المماثل من العام السابق.وتراجع اجمالي الربح خلال الربع الثاني بمبلغ 188 مليون ريال مقارنة بالربع المماثل من العام السابق نتيجة لانخفاض الايرادات بمبلغ 210 مليون ريال خلال الربع، والذي صاحبه انخفاض في تكلفة الايرادات بمبلغ 22 مليون ريال مقارنة بالربع المماثل من العام السابق.كما انخفض الربح التشغيلي بالربع الثاني بمبلغ 261 مليون ريال مقارنة بالربع المماثل من العام السابق.

----------

